# P20EE code came on this weekend



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I think a couple other people had NOx sensor issues and I think the general consensus was that those who don't drive their cars hard enough can potentially soot up the sensor.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

I had code DTCP11D7-00 NOX sensor. I had interrupted the regen cycle several times. The dealer cleared the code and all was well, but after a week the dealer recommended that I change the sensor since it is under warranty.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

You need a Nox sensor. Go to dealer. wait a few weeks for part . go get your car. Hope the sensor fixed your problem. Be glad your car didnt start a death countdown. 

You shouldnt have to run your car hard. You shouldnt have to make excuses for your car. I have gotten that code and tried all kinds of driving techniques with no luck.


----------

